
FBI releases 25 previously unseen photos from 9/11 attack at Pentagon - kyleblarson
https://vault.fbi.gov/9-11-attacks-investigation-and-related-materials/9-11-images
======
unabridged
Its been 16 years, why can't they release everything. I am sure they have
video of the plane hitting from multiple angles.

~~~
mikeash
Remember that everybody wasn't carrying around video cameras 24/7 the way they
are today.

Security cameras don't tend to be aimed at the sky, and often use a low
framerate, especially a decade and a half ago. The one "video" we do have was
recorded at about one frame per second, and so is kind of lacking in detail.

What other cameras do you expect to have recorded video?

~~~
unabridged
>Security cameras don't tend to be aimed at the sky

True, but this is the HQ of the most expensive, most technologically advanced
military ever to exist.

>What other cameras do you expect to have recorded video?

Cameras every couple feet along the exterior of the pentagon. Cameras on every
light pole in the lawn. Cameras on the fences. On buildings facing the
pentagon. ...

There may even be a live satellite video of the event. Or surveillance planes
monitoring the area.

~~~
mikeash
What would be the purpose of putting up so many cameras? Why would Congress
vote to spend so much money on it? The place has guards with eyes, why would
you need a ton of cameras too?

In any case, you can get pretty close to the place without any special
permission. Various public roads go right past it, and there's a busy Metro
station and bus terminal right outside the front door. I've been past there a
lot and don't recall ever seeing this hypothetical mass of cameras on it.

The idea that the Pentagon is super-important and therefore _must_ have had a
ton of high-quality cameras surrounding it is common, but appears to be based
on no real-world evidence. If they were real, surely somebody would have
posted a diagram and said, " _this_ security camera, circled in red, should
have captured video of AA77."

> There may even be a live satellite video of the event. Or surveillance
> planes monitoring the area.

This is absurd speculation. The US doesn't have live satellite coverage of the
entire planet today, and certainly didn't in 2001. They wouldn't waste scarce
resources surveilling the middle of a large American city. As for surveillance
planes, people notice those when they're around, and as far as I know nobody
has ever said they saw one on the morning of 9/11.

Nobody anticipated this kind of attack. You will find massive surveillance
systems geared toward detecting attacks they _did_ expect. There are gigantic
radar installations and fleets of satellites whose sole purpose is to detect
incoming nuclear missiles, for example. But nobody thought of watching for a
rogue airliner.

------
tekism
I didn't know this was a thing, people are denying an airplane hit the
pentagon?? Wasn't there a video?

~~~
mikeash
There's no video. It's strange how different things were for photos and videos
a mere 15.5 years ago. If it happened today, you'd have sixteen bazillion
videos from everybody's phones.

There are, however, a _ton_ of witnesses. I think a lot of deniers don't
really grasp the geography and think the Pentagon is some distant, isolated
military installation or something. In reality, it's smack in the middle of
the sixth largest metro area in the country, and AA77 flew right over a busy
highway on its way to the Pentagon, so low that it knocked over light poles
and nearly impaled a hapless taxi driver who was almost in the wrong place at
the wrong time.

~~~
eternalban
WTC FOIA videos:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/WTCFOIAVideos/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/WTCFOIAVideos/videos)

p.s.

this set seems to be quite comprehensive:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/relapsed1/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/relapsed1/videos)

~~~
mikeash
Sorry, what's the relevance of that link to my comment?

Edit: I see your edit, still don't get it. Did you maybe miss the fact that
we're only talking about AA77 and the Pentagon here?

~~~
eternalban
That subset of interest should be in there, somewhere.

~~~
mikeash
It's not, because no such video exists. All that was captured were a couple of
frames from crappy security camera.

If I'm wrong, I'd love to see the video in question.

~~~
eternalban
The last set has all sorts of FOIA obtained photographs, documents, audio,
etc., presented in video format, not just videos. As per the crappy video
frames, that is my understanding as well.

------
ultimatejs
black box?

------
ultimatejs
where's the plane?

~~~
sanswork
You're honestly expecting an aluminum can the be intact after it smashes into
a reenforced building at a few hundred miles per hour?

The plane is there, this group of pictures includes pictures of it. There just
isn't much left.

------
pier25
It still doesn't look like a plane crashed there

~~~
verelo
I'd never looked into it before now, but i just went searching for footage of
this...frustrating there is none. I don't understand why this cannot be
cleared up and instead we're left with people doubting the facts. It makes me
doubt the 'facts', i want to believe we're not being lied to.

~~~
nkrisc
It's been pretty well cleared up save for the folks who won't accept a version
of events that differs from their own personal beliefs.

Ultimately what's more likely? A handful of terrorists hijacked planes and
crashed them into buildings or a vast government conspiracy, likely years in
the making and involving tens of thousands of people made it look like the
former while still managing to avoid a single leak after 16 years.

Apparently our government can't do anything except pull off massive
conspiracies.

~~~
verelo
And please, do not confuse me with one of those people. I just feel more
people could be brought around to the logical side of the argument here with a
simple 30 second video release, instead we're left without the most obvious
and simple version of the evidence that would clear this up - why?! It's so
frustrating...

~~~
mikeash
Why? Because there is no video. Easy answer. We got a couple of frames of
footage from crappy security cameras, and that's it. In an age before
ubiquitous camera phones, what more would you expect? The fact that there's
video of the first plane hitting the WTC is pure luck.

------
savethefuture
All that jet fuel must have just melted the entire plane except a couple
pieces, and luckily the serial number survived. Strange.

~~~
clamprecht
I suspect the serial number is attached to multiple locations of the airplane.

~~~
savethefuture
I'm sure it was, I just found it strange there are no pictures of larger parts
of the plane like the engines or wings or rest of the fuselage but we can
identify which plane it was. Obviously others didn't like that comment.

~~~
HalfwayToDice
There are pictures of the engines.

Oh no, I replied to a conspiracy theorist. I should go to bed.

~~~
savethefuture
Case closed, pictures of the engines exists. You should go to bed, please.

~~~
ultimatejs
Exactly, they might as well just put the whole damn plane stuck right there
clearly visible--it wouldn't change a thing. It all could have been a real
terrorist attack--all that matters is our disproportionate response ("shock
and awe") on an unrelated country to know America and the powers that be have
done some horrible egregious things and don't represent the thinking of the
people had they not been brainwashed by propaganda. Had the mainstream media
been toting a forgive and forget peace party line rather than war mongering
propaganda, nobody would want war.

